# Dear moderator......



## Sepp (Dec 10, 2002)

Is it possible to start maybe a sticky of sorts for a how-to for these cars?
I've done a lot of work on this car, and would be interested to share the knowlege that I had to learn on my own.
Just a thought.
THANKS!!!!!!!!


----------



## nic2k4 (Nov 27, 2004)

*Re: Dear moderator...... (Sepp)*

good Idea http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## PerL (Jan 9, 2001)

*Re: Dear moderator...... (Sepp)*

You'll have to talk to George (preferably), Stephen or Anthony, as only admins can decide on stickies. If he greenlights it, both I and George (I bet) willl be happy to keep it alive if you provide the material.


----------



## Sepp (Dec 10, 2002)

*Re: Dear moderator...... (PerL)*

That would be great, as I would like to learn a few things maybe as well....


----------

